# Friday storm Massachusetts



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

11.15 North Shore some sprinkles. Does anybody know how much are we getting tonight?
Where is this storm coming from???


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I heard a squall could leave a coating to 2" when done, time frame between 7am and 2pm i believe.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

In the eastern end of the state we were predicted to get between 3-6" from a lake effect syustem blowing over the northeast from Canada. Its seriously cold as all hell right now (below 10 when I got up), but not even close to 2" on the ground.

The high winds might have messed it up though...it was blowing about 20 mph most of the night at my house.

I'm far Western Berkshire county.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

not even 1/2"on the ground now.:angry:


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

There is about a good 6-7 inches up here on the ground here in Maine right now payup


----------

